# Almost 11 and is not well ☹️



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

Is he neutered? Most males that reach a certain age and are not neutered have an enlarged prostate, neutering solves the problem.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

I'm so sorry for you and your golden .. I hope I have more advice for you.. hoping more experienced members will give their thoughts on your situation.. hoping for a better outcome for your golden...


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Gabbar was desexed when he was six months old. Sadly received the news that my beautiful boy has prostate cancer. 🥺
We have started palliative care and we just picked up his chlorambucil chemo medication along with other meds. Our hearts are broken.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

I'm so sorry for your Golden and you.. I feel terrible hearing this... If you need support, I'm sure many members in this forum will be here to help you... I wish I could do much more, I'm really sorry 😢


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m very sorry.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending warm thoughts and positive energy your way.


----------

